# MBTI Types as Pokemon



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

I was trying to find the most fitting Pokemon (not Pokemon TYPES) for each MBTI type. I did most of them- let me know what you think, if you're a Pokemon fan.


*INTJ*
-Alakazam: A Pokémon that uses psychic power. It is highly intelligent and capable of instantly identifying its foe's weakness.
-Medicham: Through crushingly harsh yoga training, it gained the power to foretell its foe's actions.


*INTP*
-Slowking: It has incredible intellect and intuition. Whatever the situation, it remains calm and collected. It undertakes research every day to solve the mysteries of the world. 


*ENTJ*
-Onix: Onix has a magnet in its brain. It acts as a compass so that this Pokémon does not lose direction while it is tunneling. Burrows at high speed in search of food. 
-Rapidash: Very competitive, this Pokémon will chase anything that moves fast in the hopes of racing it. It usually canters casually in the fields and plains. But once a Rapidash turns serious, its fiery manes flare and blaze as it gallops its way up to 150 mph.


*ENTP*
-


*INFJ *
-Lapras: Can read the minds of people. It can ferry people across the sea on its back. They have gentle hearts. Because they rarely fight, many have been caught. Their number has dwindled.
-Dragonite: It is said that this Pokémon constantly flies over the immense seas and rescues drowning people. Has intelligence on par with people. 


*INFP*
-


*ENFJ*
Blissey senses sadness with its fluffy coat of fur. If it does so, this Pokémon will rush over to the sad person, however far they may be, to share an egg of happiness that brings a smile to any face.


*ENFP*
-


*ISTJ*
-Mr. Mime: An expert at miming. If interrupted while it is miming, it will slap around the offender with its broad hands.


*ISTP*
-Dodrio: The three heads express joy, sorrow and anger as they plan strategy together. When it sleeps, one head remains awake. Watch out if Dodrio's three heads are looking in three separate directions. It's a sure sign that it is on its guard. Don't go near this Pokémon if it's being wary - it may decide to peck you!


*ESTJ*
-Sceptile: Sceptile has seeds growing on its back. They are said to be bursting with nutrients that revitalize trees. This Pokémon raises the trees in a forest with loving care. It agilely leaps about the jungle and uses the sharp leaves on its arms to strike its prey.


*ESTP*
-Aggron: Aggron claims an entire mountain as its own territory. It mercilessly beats up anything that violates its environment. This Pokémon vigilantly patrols its territory at all times.


*ISFJ*
-


*ISFP*
-Kricketune: It crosses its knifelike arms in front of its chest when it cries. It can compose melodies ad lib.


*ESFJ*
-Kangaskan: Raises its young in its belly pouch. Won't run from any fight to keep its young protected. If it is safe, the young gets out of the belly pouch to play. The adult keeps a close eye on the youngster.


*ESFP*
-Ludicolo: Ludicolo begins dancing as soon as it hears cheerful, festive music. This Pokémon is said to appear when it hears the singing of children on hiking outings.
-Bellossom: When the heavy rainfall season ends, it is drawn out by warm sunlight to dance in the open.


----------



## Skyblade (Mar 28, 2015)

That's really cool. Maybe a fairy type like a Sylveon or something would work for INFP. That sounds pretty stereotypical, though.


----------



## Sehrynn (Mar 30, 2015)

Alakazam for INTJ is spot-on.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Deadmanrising said:


> I was trying to find the most fitting Pokemon (not Pokemon TYPES) for each MBTI type. I did most of them- let me know what you think, if you're a Pokemon fan.
> 
> 
> *INTJ*
> ...


While Alakazam is one of my favourite Pokemon, high intelligence is not an INTJ trait, nor an INTP trait. I feel like it is worth mentioning since I never see high intelligence being listed as a sensor trait, which would reinforce the bias against sensors. MBTI has nothing to do with intelligence.


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> While Alakazam is one of my favourite Pokemon, high intelligence is not an INTJ trait, nor an INTP trait. I feel like it is worth mentioning since I never see high intelligence being listed as a sensor trait, which would reinforce the bias against sensors. MBTI has nothing to do with intelligence.


Similarly, other Pokemon like Pikachu, Dragonite, Celfable etc are very smart, yet stereotype (Pokedex) refers to Alakazam as an intellect. Isn't that what MBTI does? Referring to NTs as the "intellects"? Haha, this would be extremely hard without using common conceptions as labels.


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

INTP = Slowpoke. 

“It’s assumed that Slowpoke is a stupid Pokèmon, but the truth is the complete opposite. Slowpoke is an omniscient creature, meaning that it knows everything that there is to know in the universe, which is what grants Slowpoke its psychic powers. However, the sheer amount of information being processed through Slowpoke’s brain leaves its body detached and borderline unresponsive the world around it.”

All of this is spot on, except nobody assumes INTPs are stupid.

INTP = Slowking. Fits well too.
In the movie "The Power of One", Slowking sits and calmly watches as the world is about to be destroyed. "One must not disturb the elements of Fire, Lighting and Ice" he sighs, sitting in a cave.


----------



## JFrombaugh (Feb 10, 2010)

As an avid Pokemon fan since Gen I, I just have to take a shot at this myself...

*INFJ:*
-Gallade: A master of courtesy and swordsmanship, it fights using extending swords on its elbows. Because it can sense what its foe is thinking, its attacks burst out first, fast, and fierce.

*INFP:*
-Trevenant: Using its roots as a nervous system, it controls the trees in the forest. It's kind to the Pokémon that reside in its body. It can control trees at will. It will trap people who harm the forest, so they can never leave.

*ISFP:*
-Vaporeon: Found quietly resting by lake shores. Its cell structure is similar to water, so it can invisibly melt into water. It prefers beautiful shores. With cells similar to water molecules, it could melt in water. When Vaporeon's fins begin to vibrate, it is a sign that rain will come within a few hours.

*ENTP:*
-Gengar: Under a full moon, this Pokémon likes to mimic the shadows of people and laugh at their fright.

*ESTJ:*
-Tyranitar: Its body can't be harmed by any sort of attack, so it is very eager to make challenges against enemies. Extremely strong, it can change the landscape. It has an insolent nature that makes it not care about others.

*ENTJ:*
-Bisharp: This pitiless Pokémon commands a group of Pawniard to hound prey into immobility. It then moves in to finish the prey off. It leads a group of Pawniard. It battles to become the boss, but will be driven from the group if it loses.

Lapras seems more like ISFJ to me, having that "need to be needed" (ferrying people across the sea). And I don't think Mr. Mime seems very ISTJ. Agree with everyone else..sort f.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Legendary Pokemon by types:

ISFP: Palkia (Pokemon of Space)








INFP: Zekrom (Pokemon of ''Ideals'')








ENTJ: Dialga (Pokemon of Time)








ESTJ: Reshiram (Pokemon of ''truth'')








ESFP: Mew (Fun loving ''Original'' Pokemon)








INTJ: Mewtwo (Philosophical, tactical Pokemon, created by science)








ESFJ: Ho-oh (Protector of the sky, looking for a trainer pure of heart)








ISFJ: Lugia (Protector of the Ocean, at home deep underwater)








ISTJ: Zygarde (Pokemon of Order)








INFJ: Xerneas (Majestic, Pokemon of ''life'')








ESTP: Yveltal (Chaotic, Pokemon of ''death'')








ENTP: Deoxys (Adaptable, Alien Pokemon)








INTP: Genesect (Introverted, Robotic Bug Pokemon, also created by science)








ENFJ: Jirachi (Wish granting Pokemon, friendly and enjoys pleasing others)








ENTJ: Groundon (Realistic, Pokemon of the 'Land')








ENFP: Rayquaza ('Head in the clouds' Pokemon of the sky)









I could probably write more as to how they each fit, but I feel too lazy.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

ESFP: Pikachu
ENFP: Mew
INTJ: Absol
ISTJ: Mewtwo
INFJ: Gardevior
INFP: Shaymin

That's about it, a couple I went by movie personas.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Fe types are Ditto, lol.

On a side note, there are a lot of Pokemon now, what happened to the OG's?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

So far, my favorite Pokemon on each person's chart is the ESTP. Except on the ones that don't have an ESTP Pokemon, my favorite is the ENTJ or INTJ. I guess that says a lot about the kind of people I'm attracted to.


----------



## JFrombaugh (Feb 10, 2010)

From the Mystery Dungeon games (series where you play as a Pokemon, thus they all talk like humans/you can understand them):

Player Character: INFP
Partner: ESFP

*Red/Blue*
Gengar: ENTP
Alakazam: INTJ
Ninetales: INTJ
Xatu: INTP

*Explorers of Time/Darkness*
Wigglytuff: ESFJ
Grovyle: ESTJ
Chatot: ENTJ
Celebi: INFJ
Sunflora: ESFP

*Gates to Infinity*
Emolga: ESTP
Dunspace: ISFP
Virizion: INTJ
Espeon: INFJ
Umbreon: INTP
Hydreigon: ENFP


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I was going to ask if we could all agree to just use the first 150 or at most 250... LOL After that it's pretty darn useless.


----------



## aikitsune (Aug 19, 2014)

Ghostsoul said:


> INFJ: Xerneas (Majestic, Pokemon of ''life'')


This is perfect in a way I can't quite explain.


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

Pokemon Personalities


----------



## Nyanpichu (Jun 5, 2014)

Nyanpichu said:


> Pokemon Personalities


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

aikitsune said:


> This is perfect in a way I can't quite explain.


Because it totally lacks proper description?


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Deadmanrising said:


> -Kricketune: It crosses its knifelike arms in front of its chest when it cries. It can compose melodies ad lib.


I DELELE WOOOOP'd to this.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

J
[U said:


> *Explorers of Time/Darkness*[/U]
> Wigglytuff: ESFJ
> Grovyle: ESTJ
> Chatot: ENTJ
> ...


Mmmm...I'm not sure Grovyle is an ESTJ, same for Chatot. I'm pretty sure Chatot is an xSTJ, the combination of Te/Si-Ne is clearly shown through all the game. Chatot is practical and very detailed in his plans. He's kind of nervous about the future and looks back in his pasts experiences to find guidance or the knowledge he needs. He's also typically attached to his routines/traditions and needs to be gently pushed by Guildmaster. 
However, Grovyle is hard to type. The first time I've played the game, I thought he was an ISxJ. But then, i realized he doesn't look back at all, not like Chatot does for any situations. I can see his Ni/Se combination. But I'm not sure if he uses Fe/Te or Te/Fi. Anyway, I'm playing the game again and I hope I can find out Grovyle's true type.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

@JFrombaugh I would switch types for Grovyle and Chatot. Although, I'm not so convinced Grovyle is an ENTJ.

@Firemoon Agreed. Ironically enough, I started replying a while back. I guess I should finish it... for research purposes, of course.


----------



## JFrombaugh (Feb 10, 2010)

Firemoon said:


> Mmmm...I'm not sure Grovyle is an ESTJ, same for Chatot. I'm pretty sure Chatot is an xSTJ, the combination of Te/Si-Ne is clearly shown through all the game. Chatot is practical and very detailed in his plans. He's kind of nervous about the future and looks back in his pasts experiences to find guidance or the knowledge he needs. He's also typically attached to his routines/traditions and needs to be gently pushed by Guildmaster.
> However, Grovyle is hard to type. The first time I've played the game, I thought he was an ISxJ. But then, i realized he doesn't look back at all, not like Chatot does for any situations. I can see his Ni/Se combination. But I'm not sure if he uses Fe/Te or Te/Fi. Anyway, I'm playing the game again and I hope I can find out Grovyle's true type.


I was kind of just guessing based on memory. It's been like forever since I've played that game.

Anyway, here's my shot at some from Super Mystery Dungeon:

Nuzleaf: INxx
Carracosta: xSxJ
Pancham: ESTP
Goomy: INFP
Simipour: ISFP
Watchog: xSTJ
Ampharos: ExFP
Mawile: INxP
Sylveon: INFP
Krookodile: ESTP


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Prada said:


> @JFrombaugh I would switch types for Grovyle and Chatot. Although, I'm not so convinced Grovyle is an ENTJ.
> 
> @Firemoon Agreed. Ironically enough, I started replying a while back. I guess I should finish it... for research purposes, of course.


I've thought the same. Grovyle is very well balanced and that makes it hard to type. Actually, I'm stuck between INTJ and INFJ. ENTJ could be a possibility for him....
Anyway, I've heard we got a special episode between Grovyle and Dusknoir in Explorers of Sky and it seems like they reveal a lot about themselves. It's probably the perfect occasion to analyze them.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

We're fucking Slowking? 

Well, I guess it makes some sense. I just wish we were cooler. :laughing:


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

Types as Bug Type Pokemon (Based on literally no logic)

ISFP: Scatterbug-Vivillon

INFP: Wurmple-Beautifly

ENTJ: Nincada-Shedinja

ESTJ: Larvesta-Volcarona

ESFP: Joltik-Galvantula

INTJ: Venipede-Scolipede

ESFJ: Caterpie-Butterfree

ISFJ: Sewaddle-Leavanny

ISTJ: Weedle-Beedrill

INFJ: Venonat-Venomoth

ESTP: Scyther

ENTP: Scizor

INTP: Shelmet-Durant

ENFJ: Spinarak-Ariados

ENTJ: Karrablast-Escavalier

ENFP: Ledyba-Ledian


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Blaziken ISTP


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I haven't thought of all the types, i'm just typing the Pokemon I remember most from tv. Evidence is either from info found or just from my impression of them. I guess it is based on functions, not dichotomies. So, just for fun;

*Lucario - NFJ*
_Lucario, the Aura Pokémon and the evolved form of Riolu. Lucario reads the thoughts of others and anticipates their movements by sensing their auras._

*Latias - ESFJ *
_- Latias is highly sensitive to the emotions of people. If it senses any hostility, this Pokémon ruffles the feathers all over its body and cries shrilly to intimidate the foe.
-Latias is highly intelligent and capable of understanding human speech. It is covered with a glass-like down. The Pokémon enfolds its body with its down and refracts light to alter its appearance._

*Pikachu - ENFP*
(based on tv show)

*Mew - INFP*
_-Mew is said to possess the genetic composition of all Pokémon. It is capable of making itself invisible at will, so it entirely avoids notice even if it approaches people._
_-Apparently, it appears only to those people who are pure of heart and have a strong desire to see it_

*Eevee - ISFP*
_It has the ability to alter the composition of its body to suit its surrounding environment._

*Luxray - ESTP*
_Luxray, the Gleam Eyes Pokémon. Its eyes can see through anything. It can even spot its prey hiding in the shadows._

*Mewtwo - ISTP(!) *
(based on the First pokemon movie. It seems blatantly Istp to me).


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

sharlzkidarlz said:


> INFJ: Gardevior


That was spot-on!

On a side note, I think Team Rocket's Meowth was ENTP lol.


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

Vaporeon - xSFJ
Jolteon - ExTP
Flareon - ENxJ
Espeon - INxJ
Umbreon - IxTP
Leafeon - IxFP
Glaceon - ESTx
Sylveon - ExFP


----------



## Auhin (May 4, 2015)

Basculin ISTP
Miltank ISFJ
Gothitelle INFJ
Voltorb ESTP
Nosepass INTP
Pidgeot ESTJ
Dugtrio ISTP


----------



## StrangeGem (Jun 25, 2017)

Is there not one that is like an ISTP?


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm Jolteon, because I say so! 
Okay, I skimmed over a Pokemon MBTI graphic a few days ago, now I need to see if I can find it again. Yea, Jolteon is supposedly one of the ENFP Pokemon listed. I'll try to come back to this to add on. Haha.


----------



## DS Lovecraft (Jan 25, 2012)

StrangeGem said:


> Is there not one that is like an ISTP?


Scyther and pokemon based on ninjas.

ISTJ: Sawk
ESTJ: Throh
ISFP: Cubone
INTJ: Mewtwo & Malamar
INFP: Mew & Shaymin
INTP: Alakazam (don't agree with INTJ typing)
ESTP: Machoke & Machamp


----------



## Anonym451 (May 14, 2021)

Entj Aggron

Intj Mewtwo

Entp Haunter

Intp Zubat

Enfj Clefable

Infj Dragonair

Enfp Pikachu

Infp Latias

Estj Gyarados

Istj Skarmory

Estp Elekid

Istp Luxray

Esfj Lopunny

Isfj Simipour

Esfp Emolga

Isfp Fomantis


----------

